# mpv, smplayer und vaapi.

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe Intelgrafik und deshalb nur vaapi und kein vdpau. Der aktuelle mplayer soll ja vdpau unterstützen, bringt mir aber nichts.

mpv funktioniert sehr gut. Ich habe da in der /etc/mpv/mpv.conf

```
vo=vaapi

hwdec=vaapi
```

gesetzt und damit läuft alles super.

Es ist aber so, dass der smplayer doch ein paar Komfortvorteile hat. Leider bekomme ich über den smplayer die Unterstützung der GPU ums verrecken nicht aktiviert. Hab alles Einstellungen durch. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

----------

## franzf

Schau mal ob dir baka-mplayer (im portage) oder bomi eher zusagen (beides mpv frontends mit besserer Qt5-GUI).

bomi wäre vom User-interface her interessant (QML), leider bundled der mpv warum es nicht (so bald) im portage landen wird.

----------

## kurisu

Zwar funktioniert smplayer im Wesentlichen mit mpv, greift jedoch auf den alten mplayer slave mode zurück und nicht libmpv. Damit geht das ein oder andere Problem einher. Derzeit würde ich entweder das native Lua-Interface verwenden (reicht mir völlig) oder einen der neuen Qt5-Frontends speziell für mpv wie franzf schon anmerkte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also jetzt mal ganz auf die Schnelle:

Ein Film mit mpv ohne alles: 5% CPU-Last.

Mit smplayer 65%.

Mit dem baka-mplayer 19%.

Dragon mit dem Gstreamer Backend 15%.

VLC 10%.

Irgendwie sieht der bka-mplayer schon schick aus. Aber irgend etwas wesentliches kann ich da nicht konfigurieren. Beim Beenden wird der Film nicht an dieser Stelle fortgesetzt. Und ich muss mir dafür qt5 installieren.

Es scheint ja in Bezug auf die CPU-Last schon mal besser zu sein als der smplayer. Aber sie ist immer noch 4x so hoch wie beimr mpv direkt.

----------

## kurisu

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Beim Beenden wird der Film nicht an dieser Stelle fortgesetzt.

 

Beim reinen mpv geht das, indem der Player mit 'Q' beendet wird. Ansonsten kann man über mpv.conf eine ganze Menge konfigurieren, auch wenn das natürlich nicht an den Komfort von smplayer heranreicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie das beim mpv geht, habe ich schon herausgefunden  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber beim smplayer konnte man ja wenigstens so einige Sachen konfigurieren. Beim baka-mplayer eher nichts. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass ich mit Mausklick an eine beliebige Stelle im Film komme. Und warum habe ich da die vierfache CPU-Auslastung?

----------

## franzf

Dann installier dir zum Testen doch einfach mal bomi aus dem git:

https://github.com/xylosper/bomi

Vielleicht macht dich der glücklicher  :Wink: 

Bei mir ist es übrigens wurst - alle player (vlc, mpv, bomi, baka) brauchen etwa 20 %. Der vlc durchschnittlich 2% weniger, weshalb ich im Fall der Fälle den nehm. Da ich eh so gut wie nie Filme schau sondern nur Musik höre (mpd+ncmpcpp) liegt der die meiste Zeit nur faul auf der Platte.

// edit:

Ich hab hier ein bomi ebuild (kannst mittlerweile auch auf 0.9.6 aktualisieren). VORSICHT: vaapi + vdpau USE sind broken  :Wink:  USE="-vdpau" baut nicht ohne libvdpau (Upstream - müsste ich mal schauen... allerdings gefällt mir der player nicht, weshalb das niedrige Prio hat  :Wink: )

----------

## Klaus Meier

Och, eigentlich macht mich der mpv, so wie er ist, schon ganz glücklich. KDE läuft jetzt mit gstreamer als Backend und alles andere habe ich entsorgt. Wenn es da keine direkte Lösung für den smplayer gibt und alles andere auch keine Vorteile hat, dann bleibt das jetzt einfach so.

----------

## musv

Geht bei Dir Surround-Sound?

Den hab ich bei mir mit/ohne/modifizierter Konfigurationsdatei einfach nicht zum Laufen bekommen. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1013106-highlight-.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, ich habe nur 2 Lautsprecher. Was ich aber oft habe, dass der Downmix nicht funktioniert. Also Sprache aus dem Center hörst du nicht. Aber dazu kann ich bislang beim mpv noch nichts sagen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, es gibt jetzt Version 0.9.1 vom mpv. Damit ist das Problem gelöst. Zum einen hat er jetzt selber so ein schwebendes Menü, wo man mit der Maus auf eine bestimmte Position klicken kann (darum ging es mir in erster Linie) und er nutzt jetzt auch in Zusammenarbeit mit dem smplayer vaapi.

Also alles wunderbar. Super Teil, spielt alles ab, was ich bislang hatte (gstreamer kann kein Matroska). Keine Ahnung, warum in der Presse immer auf dem vlc rumgeritten wird. Tolle Tastaturbedienung, ist in der Version genau mein Ding.

----------

## franzf

Dieses Interface hat der mpv eigentlich schon immer. Das verwendet allerdings lua - kann es sein, dass du beim Update das USE-Flag aktiviert hast?

Und Matroska kann gstreamer sicher! Kommt mit gst-plugins-good. Matroska ist nur ein Container, wenn es also nicht geht, kann es sein dass dir das fehlt was im Container ausgeliefert wird. Gibt es denn gar keine Ausgabe auf der Console? Kannst du mal mit mediainfo (media-video/mediainfo) oder mkvinfo (aus media-video/mkvtoolnix) schauen, was im Container drin steckt?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Stimmt. Hatte mich da vorher nicht mit beschäftigt, weil ich das alles über den smplayer gemacht hatte. Es lag am lua Flag. Aber das mit dem vaapi hat sich geändert. Also bei mir spielt kein gstreamer basierender Player eine Datei ab, die .mkv als Extension hat. Vielleicht muss ich da ja noch etwas per Hand nachinstallieren. Ich habe alle Flags gesetzt, die in Frage kommen.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Stimmt. Hatte mich da vorher nicht mit beschäftigt, weil ich das alles über den smplayer gemacht hatte. Es lag am lua Flag. Aber das mit dem vaapi hat sich geändert. Also bei mir spielt kein gstreamer basierender Player eine Datei ab, die .mkv als Extension hat. Vielleicht muss ich da ja noch etwas per Hand nachinstallieren. Ich habe alle Flags gesetzt, die in Frage kommen.

 

Wenn bei dir die datei libgstmatroska.so installiert ist, dann kann gstreamer mkv container lesen. Nur dann bleibt weiterhin die frage von franzf (Mit welchen codec ist das video in dem mkv container codiert)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehr komisch, auf einmal geht es. Und zwar durch das Update von grilo auf 0.2.12 und grilo-plugins auf 0.2.14. Und Totem auf 3.16. Da war Totem wohl nicht in der Lage, festzustellen, um was es sich da gerade handelt. Bei Dragon hatte ich das gleiche, da habe ich jetzt aber noch nicht nachgesehen.

Ja, die libmatroska.so habe ich und es geht. Wirklich sehr komisch.

----------

